# 2003 5 Series Brochure (US)



## zapc2004 (Mar 8, 2005)

I am having difficulty locating a 2003 5 Series Brochure and have looked everywhere, including E-Bay. I finally bought a 2002 Brochure but would like to find a 2003 Brochure if I can locate one. Does anyone have one I can purchase or know where to send me to find one?


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I've got one but am not so willing to part with it - though it's not as full of photos as I would have hoped it does have all of the option info. I also do not have easy access to a scanner. I'd be more than happy to look up any info for you from it or you can try calling BMW's customer service line and asking them if they have any laying around - that's how I got mine.


----------

